# Christmas Eve. Blue Sea Monster lake Houston



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Went and did some rod and reel drifting this afternoon .Not much biting and the lake was a little muddy. I had drifted a good ways with nothing biting and then it happened , a long hard pull and I cranked down on it and the circle hook found it's mark. I pulled back on the rod and the fish didn't budge and started taking drag, I let him go until I could gain a little on him , didn't want to stress the 15 lb. big game mono to far.I would gain a little and he would take a lot. I never had a black Ugly Stik bend that far, looked like a giant U. I took my time and let the rod and drag work on him. I fought him around the back of the boat and to the other side of the boat and finally tired him enough to get him in the net.
A good heave ho and he or she was in the boat. I was in awe of this fish ,






















this was what you drift fish with big baits and hooks for .He is my best rod and reel Blue at 51.5 LBS.. This would have been a catch and release lake record but no certified scale.
BAIT- CUT DRUM
GEAR- ABU RECORD 60 REEL , 7FT. MEDIUM ACTION UGLY STIK, 15 LB. Berkley Big Game line, 50 lb. leader.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

If you only get to catch one fish, that is a good one to catch.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

WoW!! very nice.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The cat master strikes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

What a monster! Congrats on your pb 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice! I was going to head out there and look for one myself this evening if this wind would back off a little


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Your boat could use a cleaning !! :biggrin: JK, Great fish!!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

dunedawg said:


> Your boat could use a cleaning !! :biggrin: JK, Great fish!!


Yes it could , she looks a little better when clean , she is 35 years old and shows her age but looks decent when clean. It don't take long parked near Oak trees to get that dark crud working, a gallon of bleach goes a long way.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like a fishing machine to me! Lol


Good fishing to all!


----------



## jackieblue (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice blue.
You don't need scales for catch&release, only length and girth along with photos on tape, or at least that is the way it has worked for me.
Don't listen to those other guys, washing a boat more than once every other month removes protective natural film.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

jackieblue said:


> Nice blue.
> You don't need scales for catch&release, only length and girth along with photos on tape, or at least that is the way it has worked for me.
> Don't listen to those other guys, washing a boat more than once every other month removes protective natural film.


Thanks Jackie, I read up on catch and release records and pictures with a tape and a witness of the release is required .


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

*clean da boat*

I gave in and broke out the Bleach.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

db my years of sexing cat fish says that is a big female. Small eyes, no cheek bulge and light whiskers. I hope she was CPR'd.
A great catch!!!!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sunbeam said:


> db my years of sexing cat fish says that is a big female. Small eyes, no cheek bulge and light whiskers. I hope she was CPR'd.
> A great catch!!!!


 Yes sir CPR, watched her swim away .


----------



## Catfish Kyle (Mar 7, 2016)

Good job ' D ' , nice fish, lake Houston is well kept secret on big fish, I used to live on lake Houston.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! That is a monster Dwayne. LOL, I put my foot in a picture for reference with whites, you use a 150 HP outboard for your cats!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic DB! We strung some monsters way back when me and my dad ran trotlines on LH. Live Big Goldfish was the ticket. The kicker was we would get a monster Crappie sometime as well. Never weighed one but you can imagine with those big Goldfish they were huge. Usually died on the line but we ran the lines on the hour. Never forget it.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Lets hope you didn't wash the luck off!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

fishinganimal said:


> Live Big Goldfish was the ticket.


Did y'all get them from the Malish Bait House on Old Humble Road or Stones Bait on West Mount Houston Road? :smile:

That is a big ol' cat! Congrats!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We will have to slim it back up soon, the bleach smell runs the fish off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

shadslinger said:


> We will have to slim it back up soon, the bleach smell runs the fish off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Won't take long a bird fishing trip is in the near future:spineyes:
> Slim and Cormorant POOP!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

In my best Marvin Zindler impression .... "SLIME in the fishing boat!"


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Did y'all get them from the Malish Bait House on Old Humble Road or Stones Bait on West Mount Houston Road? :smile:
> 
> That is a big ol' cat! Congrats!


I do not remember exactly. We bought them by the hundreds. $20 if I recall right for 100. Early 70s


----------

